# RAK Ruler Dies



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That'll explain the mundane music on the Radio.

Stand by for a few days of mourning etc...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Everyone needs a zune to plug in and get rid of the mundane music  (specifically didnt say ipod!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Sorry for the families loss. (Are they going to close down the bars?)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Everyone needs a zune to plug in and get rid of the mundane music  (specifically didnt say ipod!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Sorry for the families loss. *(Are they going to close down the bars?)*


Typical, certain westerners only think of me, me, me, beer, beer, beer....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Andy Andy... I am going to leave that one as I know that couldnt be directed at me. 

Do you have an article or info? Guessing not going snorkeling now with my emirati friends as something tells me, they will have important matters to tend to.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

there are too many rulers that die too often in this place, this must be like the 5th in 2 years.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Do we get a day off work for this?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Do we get a day off work for this?



and free parking????


----------



## skginde (Oct 27, 2010)

Sharjah Govt Offices closed for 3 days starting thursday


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great....so now we'll have everyone from Sharjah driving like maniacs in Dubai along with the guys from Saudi because they have nothing to do in their respective cities during the weekends. Oh wait.....it's like that every weekend!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a week of official mourning. RAK will basically be shut for a week, Sharjah & Ajman for three. 

Still trying to find out about events in Dubai. The Feline Friends annual charity ball is on Friday night and we don't know if that has to be cancelled.
-


----------



## skginde (Oct 27, 2010)

Government offices closed for between three and seven days; private sector to work as usual


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

skginde said:


> Government offices closed for between three and seven days; private sector to work as usual


In all Emirates?? Source?

EDIT:

Gulf News http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/government/at-a-glance-days-of-mourning-across-the-uae-1.702430

No govt closures in Dubai or AD.


-


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

This mean "dry"?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Events cancelled due to mourning period.

gulfnews : List of UAE events that have been cancelled or postponed


@Sait Ari - seriously? No, Dubai is not dry. If you see previous posts you will see that there is minimal disruption here.
-


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

with all due respect sounds like the death of this 'great' ruler is either a great inconvenience to people or a blessing to some getting a few days off work! people pay your respects someone who means a lot to the locals of the country your living in has died...


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

When someone dies, silence is bliss.


----------

